# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Recomeçar do zero (ou talvez não)

## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Depois da catástrofe que me desgraçou no verão e de muito trabalho de estudo e montagem de projetos vários posso finalmente abrir um tópico para apresentar o evoluir do meu novo rebento, para já em fase de gestação. Muito do material será herdado do malogrado sistema anterior mas por exemplo o aquário propriamente dito terá mais 10 cm de largura.

Dimensão: 130x60x55 ao que acresce uma sump com cerca de 110 litros brutos.

Este promete ser um primeiro de muitos posts por isso vou apenas começar pelo princípio, ou seja, o que quero ter lá dentro.

Aquascaping minimalista.

Poucos peixes com provável (mas não absolutamente segura) aposta num par de Hemitaurichtys polylepis.

Poucas espécies de corais sabendo que as Stylophoras serão dominantes e que não terei moles (para quem monta um sistema para durar anos e anos rapidamente se tornam numa praga)

Admito ter um LPS mais distinto para dar um bocadinho mais de diversidade ao tanque.

Talvez uma Tridacna.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Nuno.
Boas sorte para o projecto.
Faz uma coisa, tenta fotografar a montagem,
O pessoal que te vai ajudar, a bagunça toda...a parte tecnica.
É cá uma trabalheira que eu considero que deva ficar gravado, 
e a malta agradece e sempre aprende algo.

----------


## João Castelo

Oi Nuno,

Boa sorte para este teu novo projecto.

Sei que é trabalhoso andar sempre a actualizar o tópico ( aliás, sou um péssimo exemplo ) mas sempre que possas partilha connosco esta evolução porque todos teremos a aprender.

Estou ao teu dispor para te ajudar em tudo .

Um abraço

JC

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado João e Ricardo!

Vou tentar colocar aqui toda a informação que consiga mas no caso de pedir ajuda para um assunto mais específico cuja discussão tenha reconhecida utilidade para a comunidade, provavelmente abro um tópico próprio e quando tiver chegado a conclusões, deixo o link neste.

Isto evita que informação mais relevante e de uso geral fique esmagada no meio de posts múltiplos com temas que poderão ir desde a alimentação de peixes até colunas secas silenciosas.  :yb624: 

Quando abordar algum tema levantado previamente no forum, também colocarei aqui o link.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boa sorte para este teu novo projecto!  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boa sorte para este teu novo projecto!


Muito obrigado Marco!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Nuno, até que enfim!!! :Palmas: 

Força com isso! :Pracima: 

A escolha de peixes é interessante, mas isso não inviabilizaria a introdução de outros peixes (médios/grandes)?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado Hugo... Isto ainda só está no começo mas já há muito trabalho feito...


*Primeiro tema: O Vidro*

Ora aqui está a primeira decisão. O espaço é limitado e já tenho uma estrutura de móvel para usar por isso vou ter que ir para as dimensões expostas acima: 1300x600x550x10mm

Quanto à organização das coisas vou optar pela muito em moda (com toda a justiça) coluna seca exterior. Vai permitir usar melhor o volume do aquário e tirar esse escolho visual do caminho. Tenho um espacinho para tal por isso há que aproveitar!

Quanto a travamentos, vou pedir para reforçar no fundo com um do tipo central e usar igualmente as clássicas travas francesas em cima. Manias... talvez mas assim sinto-me mais seguro até porque vou inventar no móvel mas isso será objecto de outro post.

Finalmente a dúvida... vidro extra-claro (e extra-caro, também  :Icon Cry:  )???

Pois a discussão está aqui: Vidro extra-claro, vale a pena?

A minha opção de momento vai no sentido de usar este tipo vidro. As opiniões dividem-se (vejam no tópico) mas pendem para este lado.

Pode ser que me queime à custa dos riscos que dizem ser mais visíveis nesse tipo de vidro mas já tive um refúgio em acrílico que me mostrou quanto andamos a perder por ter os nossos reefs em vidro corrente...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Caros,

O custo do tanque de 130x60x55 com vidro de 10mm, travas francesas no topo, uma trava transversal em baixo, uma coluna seca exterior com o respectivo corte para admissão e vidro extra-claro no frontal irá ser algo em torno de 300 eur. O orçamento foi pedido a dois fornecedores da zona da Grande Lisboa. Um deles revelou alguma flexibilidade para baixar. Por motivos óbvios não irei aqui colocar os respetivos nomes.

Está em linha com o que têm visto? Acham que arranjo mais barato?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Em extra-claro não me parece mau preço, mas nao estou muito por dentro da coisa...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece-me bom preço. Eu também estou com a dúvida do extra-claro ou não... mas no meu caso como é vidro de 19mm se calhar justifica-se mais porque há mais distorção. (o problema são os €€€'s)

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado aos dois. Devo avançar para a encomenda na próxima semana.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> O orçamento foi pedido a dois fornecedores da zona da Grande Lisboa. Um deles revelou alguma flexibilidade para baixar. Por motivos óbvios não irei aqui colocar os respetivos nomes.:


ola)Nuno,Infelizmente esse tipo de negócio praticado por esses fornecedores/fabricantes também conheço mas para clientes é bom sempre conseguem mais barato, mas há mais negócios paralelos difíceis de engolir a alguns lojistas, enfim, se por acaso tiveres habilidade, e se quiseres mandas cortar o vidro com os respectivos furos, compras um bom silicone e fazes tu, ainda fica mais barato, eu já fiz três, ainda funcionam um deles é o nosso tanques de corais 140x70x30 com coluna seca no topo a toda a largura. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado. Já fiz uns quantos aquários pequenos incluindo um em acrílico mas não me sinto capaz de dar o salto para algo maior. Tenho umas maozinhas muito desastradas pelo que receio fazer uma coisa menos segura já para não falar na estética das colagens.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Nuno

Tens a tua caixa de MP cheia....desculpa o offtopic...podes vir buscar a tua encomenda....

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Face a novos desenvolvimentos, parece-me que está na altura de largar aqui mais algumas larachas.  :SbClown: 

Ora tenho a banheira encomendada e em fase de corte.

Vidro frontal extra-claro? Não... Estive com ele na mão e não me convence. A aresta apenas é ligeiramente menos esverdeada do que o vidro normal. Se não se notasse verde ainda teria arriscado mas assim não.

Pagar um vidro ao preço de 3 não me parece...

Quanto ao resto, tentando ser fiel aos meus princípios que me dizem para primeiro pensar no que queremos ter no sistema e depois de bem amadurecida a ideia, então avançar para a montagem, já me decidi pelos seres vivos que o irão povoar.

Como sempre tive a mania que vem da água doce de montar sistemas com seres vivos todos da mesma origem, optei por tentar modelizar em casa um recife indonésio.

A Indonesia tem a particularidade de ter fauna do Pacífico e do Índico na mesma localização, tornando os seus recifes nos mais ricos do planeta.

*Quanto a peixes...
(origem Índico)*
5 Pseudanthias squamipinnis - vi recentemente um cardume maturado com 7 em casa do João Ribeiro e estaria louco se montasse um sistema sem tal peixe. Que maravilha é o macho e que aquariofilista é o João para ter aquele cardume no estado de boa saúde em que se encontra.
1 Acanthurus leucosternon - obrigatório para quem gosta de Acanthurus, exigente mas após adaptado é resistente e não inspira demasiados cuidados

*(origem Pacífico)*
2 Hemitaurichthys polylepis - um borboleta absolutamente arrebatador que já tinha mencionado num post anterior
1 Centropyge loriculus - o que terei muito provavelmente será do Hawaii já que os desta origem são os mais comuns e os mais bonitos (os da Indonésia são mais a puxar para o laranja e menos para o vermelho)
Resumindo no que toca a cores : Pseudanthias com o laranja e o roxo, Acanthurus com o azul, Hemitaurichtys com o amarelo e Centropyge com o vermelho.

*Quanto a corais...*Ora aqui vou tentar evitar a todo o custo os erros do passado nomeadamente juntar moles de crescimento rápido, ter demasiadas espécies a competir pelo espaço e luz.
Como adoro Stylophoras vou procurar arranjar algumas pistillata com alguma variedade de cor mas sem demasiadas variações para o tanque não parecer uma paleta dum pintor demente.
Vou também procurar ter algumas Montipora (duas espécies: uma vermelha e a outra verde com o bordo rosa) que cresçam em prato.
E devo-me ficar por aqui. Talvez encontre uma Acro mais distinta a que não resista mas logo se verá depois.

O objetivo é o aquário passar a ter bom aspeto daqui a dois anos e mantê-lo durante pelo menos mais quatro ou cinco sem grandes intervenções.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Vidro frontal extra-claro? Não... Estive com ele na mão e não me convence. A aresta apenas é ligeiramente menos esverdeada do que o vidro normal. Se não se notasse verde ainda teria arriscado mas assim não.
> 
> Pagar um vidro ao preço de 3 não me parece...


Olá Nuno :Olá: ,

Certamente não viste algo como nesta foto, retirada do tópico do "Reef in the Sky" e com a seguinte legenda: "A sample of the 3/4" low-iron glass"
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...mpleGlass1.jpg

Assim que tiveres a banheira, começa a pôr umas fotos, sabes que a malta gosta sempre é de fotos! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Nuno,

Do que já te informaste sobre o _Hemitaurichthys polylepis_ que tal é o seu comportamento em relação aos corais? O _Centropyge loricula_ sei que há uns que predam corais e outros que não lhes tocam. É comum ver-se actualmente aquários repletos de corais e com anjos pelo meio, a grande questão que coloco sempre é o que veio primeiro, o aquário cheio de corais ou os peixes que os possam potencialmente predar?

Admiro a tua filosofia em agregar espécies da mesma origem geográfica.

abraço e boa sorte  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Mais um projecto do sr Nuno que promete :yb677:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pelos contributos!

Vidro extra-claro:
O que cá se arranja aparentemente é de fraca qualidade.
Fosse desse e aí sim!

Peixes Reef Safe:
Os piramid butterfly são planctívoros, alimentando-se na coluna de água. 
Os Centropyge têm espécies altamente destrutivas para corais e outras absolutamente inofensivas. Os loriculus têm fama de alinhar mais pela segunda via.
Mas lá está... Só tentando é que se pode ter certezas. Há factores externos como local de origem mas também há outros mais "internos" como a qualidade, a diversidade e a quantidade de alimento fornecido.

Potencial do sistema:
Só sei que quero fazer algo um bocadinho diferente do habitual mas acima de tudo sem pressas.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O Nuno é de longe o aquariofilista que conheço (e já lá vão uns anitos largos) que REALMENTE tem paciência e pensa tudo como todos devíamos fazer!
Eu tento, mas não consigo ser tão paciente como ele e é por isso que todos os aquários dele doce, plantados ou salgados, foram um sucesso!

Quanto ao extra-claro foi o que eu tinha dito. Não há apenas um vidro extra-claro. A claridez (isto existe?!) do vidro é tão maior quanto menor for a quantidade de um metal (que agora não me recordo qual é - Será ferro?) e essa quantidade varia de fornecedor para fornecedor.
O mesmo acontece com o vidro dito normal. Há mais verdes e menos verdes!

Onde comprei o meu, estive com os 2 na mão e a diferença não era que o João apresenta na foto. Nem de longe! Isso sim é extra-claro, ou melhor, 100% transparente até. :yb665: 
Mas também me questiono quanto à resistência desse vidro. É que quanto menos metal, mais claro e menos resistente também...


A seleção de peixes parece-me interessante embora eu descarta-se o Leucosternon porque não sou grande fã, mas de resto muito bem!
Queremos ver fotos disso e já sabes, se precisares alombar, diz alguma coisa! E Agora com as bombas, ir apanhar água é para meninos :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras mas o mérito principal do meu fator paciência é o facto de ser forreta!!!

Ter paciência sai muito mais em conta do que não a ter, lol!

Quanto aos peixes faltou mencionar o Pygoplites que será um candidato natural a uma entrada tardia. Também se encontra na Indonésia. Agora o leucosternon, se já dominar o tanque, deverá dificultar o processo.

Logo se verá. Para já é uma possibilidade. Trata-se de um peixe que adoro. É único e de rara beleza mas exige muito estudo e cuidado. 

Já

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Obrigado pelas tuas palavras mas o mérito principal do meu fator paciência é o facto de ser forreta!!!
> 
> Ter paciência sai muito mais em conta do que não a ter, lol!
> 
> Quanto aos peixes faltou mencionar o Pygoplites que será um candidato natural a uma entrada tardia. Também se encontra na Indonésia. Agora o leucosternon, se já dominar o tanque, deverá dificultar o processo.
> 
> Logo se verá. Para já é uma possibilidade. Trata-se de um peixe que adoro. É único e de rara beleza mas exige muito estudo e cuidado. 
> 
> Já


No meu tanque, seja no início seja passados 5 anos, vai ter de entrar um Pygoplites. é o meu peixe reefsafe (as vezes...) favorito.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Confirmo. Já falas desse robalo desde os tempos dos filtros wet dry...

Eu na minha infância tinha um livro das Seleções chamado "Segredos do Mar". Havia uma página com uma fotografia daquilo que agora sei que é um reef flat onde meio escondido aparecia um bicho desses.

Desde então que o namoro em sonhos.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá queridos amigos, quem gosta de anjos vai ter de abdicar de alguns corais e eu que o diga. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Evoluções:
Aquário pronto - falta combinar a entrega
Comprei um litro de Siporax que está já no bidon de cura da rocha.

Problema: devido ao acidente que tive antes, ainda preciso de mudar o soalho flutuante dolocal onde ficará o tanque, coisa que está atrasada. É desesperante depender de fatores externos desta natureza.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Que direi eu, que espero há 6 anos por factores externos...  :Smile: 
Só te posso dar apoio moral  :Xmascheers: 

Se precisares de ajuda, já sabes! :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Que direi eu, que espero há 6 anos por factores externos... 
> Só te posso dar apoio moral 
> 
> Se precisares de ajuda, já sabes!


Obrigado. Por acaso pensei na tua situação para me animar. Lol! O que são 6 dias perto de 6 anos!
Também sabes que podes contar aqui com a minha ajuda para alancar com àgua e tudo o resto!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Actualização: o aquário já está cá em casa embora não no local definitivo.
As obras do soalho estarão terminadas para a semana. Enchimento previsto para o dia 10 ou 11.

Entretanto descobri um local na Indonésia onde é possível encontrar a totalidade dos peixes que pretendo ter (isto a ter fé no que encontrei por essa net fora): Bunaken onde se juntam perto de 70% das espécies de recife do Índico e Pacífico. A minha mania de só ter peixes que possam ser encontrados no mesmo local vai vencer!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Actualização: o aquário já está cá em casa embora não no local definitivo.
> As obras do soalho estarão terminadas para a semana. Enchimento previsto para o dia 10 ou 11.
> 
> Entretanto descobri um local na Indonésia onde é possível encontrar a totalidade dos peixes que pretendo ter (isto a ter fé no que encontrei por essa net fora): Bunaken onde se juntam perto de 70% das espécies de recife do Índico e Pacífico. A minha mania de só ter peixes que possam ser encontrados no mesmo local vai vencer!


Isso é uma esperança de que eles já se conheçam todos? :yb624:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Se calhar quando se juntarem todos no aquário ainda vão resolver algum assunto em atraso e desata tudo à porrada. :yb624: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Lol!

Não é bem isso. É antes a possibilidade de poder tentar, repito, tentar modelizar outros fatores que sei que irão ser benéficos. Exemplo: posso representar fielmente o fotoperíodo do local, a temperatura da água e respetivas variações sasonais, a densidade média, etc...

Em água doce fiz uma coisa parecida que resultou muitíssimo bem.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Em água doce fiz uma coisa parecida que resultou muitíssimo bem.


Confirmo!!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Primeiras (e muito más fotos)

Aquário:

DSCN0001.jpg


Coluna seca exterior, já com alguns gingarelhos só para ver se funcionavam:

DSCN0002.jpg


Detalhes dos travamentos internos:

DSCN0003.jpg



Com água dentro vai ter MMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOO  OOOOOOOO melhor aspeto!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Boa! :Pracima: 

Compraste os passa-muros ou já tinhas do antigo? Qual o diâmetro de saída?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Um comprei, o outro já tinha. São de 32, 1 1/4 polegadas se preferires.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Dando conta dos avanços:

1 - Antes de montar o bicharoco houve que instalar novo soalho, substituindo o que ficou todo estragadinho com a inundação do anterior... Como se pode ver é tarefa simples...  :SbPiggy: 
DSCN0004.jpg

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

2 - Feita a obra... (não por mim obviamente)
q-DSCN0007.jpg


3 - Houve que garantir que estava tudo a postos e não ia faltar nada...
q-DSCN0006.jpg

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

4 - A estrutura a postos (o revestimento só virá depois do tanque estar a operar completamente)

DSCN0009.jpg

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá quase  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora a coisa já está a bombar com água doce...

Ajuda inestimável do Xor Daniel Pedro que fez a canalização da coluna seca em pouco mais de meia hora.

Eu depois fiz a de retorno.

Ambas são em PVC colado. Zero fugas e excelente consistência estrutural.

Aguarda-se o revestimento do móvel e mais uns detalhes como fixar a estrutura à parede já que a estabilidade desta não me inspira muita confiança... 

Falemos então de equipamento que já está montado:

Skimmer: H&S 150 com a bomba kitada com mesh
Retorno: Eheim Compact+ 5000 (regulada no mínimo por enquanto)
Circulação 1: Tunze Turbelle Stream 6200 fixada com íman e com controlador em pulse e 
Circulação 2: Tunze Nanostream 6055

Comentário: tudo ligado faz uma chinfrineira que a mim me é absolutamente indiferente mas para a minha senhora não - lá vamos nós... :yb620: 

Próximos passos; espuminhas e borrachinhas para ver se diminuo a coisa...

A Eheim foi uma surpresa desagradável já que contava que fosse mais quietinha.

De qualquer modo todas as bombas tendem a ser mais ruidosas ao início perdendo vibração progressivamente nos primeiros dias. Vamos acreditar que esta é assim.

Uma coisa curiosa é que ela ao ligar, umas vezes faz mais barulho, outras menos o que me leva a supor que há um dos lados para o qual o motor pode arrancar que gera muito mais ruído. Estranho... 

Agora, mesmo sabendo que não a irei usar no máximo, esta bomba é excelente porque tem uma perda mínima ao ter de vencer um bom metro e meio de altura.

Por outro lado, sendo regulável dá-nos o conforto de se poder calibrar os níveis de água com toda a calma.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas amigo Nuno, resumindo a bomba até é boa certo :SbSourire: 
Abraço
José Santos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Boa! tenho de ver isso a bombar!!!
 :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Essa 'chinfrineira' será depois bastante atenuada com o fechar do móvel e eventualmente com um chapéu.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas amigo Nuno, resumindo a bomba até é boa certo
> Abraço
> José Santos


A bomba é excelente. O choque inicial está a atenuar-se porque a sensação que tenho é que quanto mais tempo funciona menos ruído faz.

Com mais uns dias de operação e uma espuma por baixo, fica no ponto de certeza.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Projeto interrompido devido a um raio duma cirurgia que tive que fazer no ombro. Pelo menos vou tentar aproveitar os dias de baixa para meter cá um carpinteiro que me faça o móvel.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tão? caconteceu?

 :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Lesão antiga. Agravou-se e estava a ficar impeditiva...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Nada de muito grave espero...
Boa recuperação!  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora bem... com a recuperação de alguma saúde física, vou finalmente poder finalizar o projeto.
O passo mais importante nesta fase é a envolvente da estrutura onde estará assente o tanque. Aquilo que vulgarmente se chama o móvel do aquário.

Não percebo nada de 3D mas com um par de horas de luta consegui chegar a isto no Google Sketchup:


Aquario e Movel.jpg


Penso que a partir disto o carpinteiro e, melhor ainda, a minha mulher terão uma noção quase perfeita do que pretendo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Nuno,

Antes de mais queria desejar-te rápidas melhoras, que te ponhas bom rápido porque o pessoal está ansioso para ver esse aquário com água  :Smile: 

Desde a primeira ida a tua casa que percebi que a componente estética e sonora do aquário é muito importante e aprecio a atenção que tens para com isso, partilho igualmente dessa filosofia, um aquário para estar em pleno deve integrar-se bem no local onde se encontra. Nesse sentido a pergunta que faço é se a coluna seca exterior é visível exteriormente? As portas vão directas ao chão? Geralmente nos armários que idealizo coloco sempre as portas mais acima, por vezes utilizo mesmo uma prateleira que facilita as operações de manutenção na sump (sifonagem de sedimentos, manutenção de bombas e escumador, calibração de eléctrodos, etc.) e torna-a também mais ergonómica - costas menos dobradas! Que material pensa utilizar para "vestir" essa estrutura?

abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boa tarde!

Obrigado pelo teu contributo e pelos teus votos Ricardo.

Coluna Seca: para já é visível mas há a possíbilidade de pelo menos cobri-la com um acrílico negro. No entanto, como tenho a mania das engenharias e o meu sonho até era ter um móvel em acrílico transparente para se poder observar a parte tecnológica (claro que nesse caso teria de estar muito mas muito bem arrumadinho), a mim não me choca esteticamente ver a coluna seca desde que esteja minimamente limpa e com a tubagem sem "atamancanços". Acresce que a coluna seca está bastante recuada e com as luz acesas ao máximo fica um bocadinho na sombra pelo que passa praticamente despercebida.

As portas ficam a 2 cm do chão. A vantagem do sketchup é que me demorou 10 segundos a fazer a figura abaixo. Ainda vai haver um rodapé na parte frontal. O tubo da estrutura matálica é de 40mm e vai ser prolongado em madeira junto ao chão até ao limite das portas (são 7 cms). Depois coloco no desenho. A ideia da prateleira é excelente mas tenho outros planos que~não sendo incompatíveis com a ideia, tornam-na mais complexa. É que pretendo colocar tela de lago na parte inferior do móvel de forma a fazer uma zona estanque que me sirva de primeira barreira anti-inundação. Fiz isso em sistemas anteriores com bastante sucesso.

O material da vestimenta do móvel é um mdf especial de corrida chamado "Valchoromat". Tem a particularidade de trazer cor de origem. No meu caso vou usar cinzento com verniz cin de baixo brilho.

Vista inferior.jpg

Outra coisa que irei fazer é usar paineis de cortiça sobre o valchomat do lado interior obviamente. Descobri também um produto chamado green-glue que faz de isolante acústico e que irei aplicar entre o valchromat e a cortiça.

A minha mulher tolhe-me o juizo com queixumes sobre o ruído do aquário. Assim espero que a coisa escape.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Sr. Nuno grande projecto sim senhor..............vou acompanhar mais este projecto pois o anterior foi 5estrelas então este tenho altas expectativas. E acima de tudo as melhoras

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Desenvolvimentos:

 :CylPoissonSouriant:  móvel em fase de orçamentação - espero que depois seja rápido;

 :CylPoissonSouriant:  unidade de baterias pronta - deverá ter capacidade para me manter o tanque oxigenado por 48 horas;

 :CylPoissonSouriant:  controlador DIY (Arduino) com o algoritmo de iluminação pronto (acabei de testar já com a calha por cima do aquário o dimming de por do sol) - para ficar na versão inicial falta apenas fazer o controlo das ventoinhas da iluminação, da reposição de água doce e do enchimento do respetivo bidon - o resto pode ficar para mais tarde até porque mesmo o que já está vai ter que ser ligeiramente revisto porque desisti de iluminar a sump e vou usar os drivers respetivos para colocar mais uns quantos leds em cima para dar mais vida ao sistema (vermelhos, violetas).

A ver vamos se esta espera acaba e o raio do sistema arranca de vez em Maio. Não é fácil mas não é impossível. A acontecer, peixes só lá para Setembro.

----------


## António Vitor

Espero que já estejas melhor da lesão Nuno, e sinceramente acho que isto vai ser um daqueles projectos de eleição!
e espero um dia poder te visitar para ver isso!

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------

